# DP 1,2 and 3 Infantry



## shreenan (11 Mar 2012)

I did a quick search all ready.

Can anyone explain what is DP and what are the DP courses for Infantry. 
I believe DP is Development Period.  

Thanks,
CS :yellow:


----------



## PJGary (11 Mar 2012)

DP1 = Basic Infantry Qualification,

DP2A = Now called IPSWQ = Infantry Platoon Support Weapons Qualification (Exactly what it sounds like),

DP3A = Your Sergeant's course,

DP3B = Your Warrant's course,
However the entire NCM/NCO infantry training system is currently undergoing a big "renovation" so this is all subject to change. 

EDIT: Also, forgot to mention, yes, DP stands for "Developmental Period", The full name for DP1 is "Developmental Period 1 (Infantry)"


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Mar 2012)

Hi
I'll just amplify the previous post.

DP 1 Infantryman is the "development period" in which a soldier qualifies to be a private in the infantry, employable in any infantry battalion as a rifleman or a light machinegunner.

DP 2 Infantryman is a bit more than just the one course.  It is all the training that an infantryman needs in order to be employed as a rifle section second in command (Master Corporal).  It includes the course formerly known as the Infantry Platoon Support Weapon Qualification (IPSWQ) and the Advanced Small Arms' Course, not to mention the Primary Leadership Qualification (Land) and Primary Leadership Qualification (Infantry).

DP 3 is split into two portions as stated above (DP 3A and DP 3B).  The DP 3A includes the Infantry Section Commander Qualification, and the DP 3B includes the Infantry Platoon Second in Command Qualification.

For all "DP" levels, there are various Army and Canadian Forces requirements for promotion to various ranks.  The courses listed above are the infantry-only courses (outside of the PLQ (Land)).  

This model listed above is the "new" model alluded to in the post by PJGary.


----------



## ArmyRick (11 Mar 2012)

The grunts career path
BMQ
DP1 Inf
Posted to battalion
DP2A Now Weapons Det Course (no longer IPSW)
Promoted to corporal
PLQ Mods 1-5
PLQ Inf 
SAIC (Now at a rank level lower, starting this year or next)
Promoted to Master Corporal
DP3A Inf Sect Comd
FFQ
Promoted to Sergeant
DP3B Inf PL 2IC Can be a WO acting lacking
ILP (formerly ILQ)
Promoted to WO 
DP4 Inf CSM
ALP
Promoted to MWO
SLP
Promoted to CWO

Pretty much summed up


----------

